# sit0      no wireless extensions.

## padoor

```
dhcppc0 ramaswamy # iwconfig

sit0      no wireless extensions.

lo        no wireless extensions.

eth0      no wireless extensions.

dhcppc0 ramaswamy # 

```

```
dhcppc0 ramaswamy # /etc/init.d/net.eth0 restart

 * Unmounting network filesystems ...                                     [ ok ]

 * Bringing down interface eth0

 *   Stopping dhcpcd on eth0 ...                                          [ ok ]

 *   Removing addresses

 * Bringing up interface eth0

 *   dhcp ...

 *     Running dhcpcd ...

dhcpcd[9890]: version 5.6.8 starting

dhcpcd[9890]: eth0: waiting for carrier

dhcpcd[9890]: eth0: carrier acquired

dhcpcd[9890]: eth0: sending IPv6 Router Solicitation

dhcpcd[9890]: eth0: sendmsg: Cannot assign requested address

dhcpcd[9890]: eth0: rebinding lease of 192.168.1.2

dhcpcd[9890]: eth0: acknowledged 192.168.1.2 from 192.168.1.1 `Beetel'

dhcpcd[9890]: eth0: checking for 192.168.1.2

dhcpcd[9890]: eth0: Router Advertisement from fe80::96d7:23ff:fe7b:3e78

dhcpcd[9890]: eth0: did not fork due to an absent RDNSS option in the RA

dhcpcd[9890]: eth0: leased 192.168.1.2 for 259200 seconds

dhcpcd[9890]: forked to background, child pid 9947                        [ ok ]

 *     received address 192.168.1.2/24                                    [ ok ]

dhcppc0 ramaswamy #  * Mounting network filesystems ...    
```

what is  RDNSS ? where do i set it

in the router page there no option like this

----------

## jeracho

 *Quote:*   

> Recursive DNS Server (RDNSS) and DNS Search List (DNSSL) assignment via a router advertisement (RA) options.[2] This is a new feature and not widely supported by clients.

 

If you don't use IPv6 and still have a working network connection, this shouldn't matter.

As for sit0 not having wireless extensions, this is either because it doesn't have a wireless chip in the interface or you do not have the proper kernel modules in the kernel/they are not modprobed.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

padoor,

sit0 is not a wireless interface.  Its an IPv6 tunnel end point. 

There are no wireless interfaces listed in your post.

----------

